# ECMO cannulation in Xtreme preemies



## kate gabriel-jones (Jun 22, 2007)

Salutations,

ECMO cannulation does not allow assistant surgeons. That fact is certain.  However, with an extreme preemie of less than 500 grams, sometimes an extra set of hands has proven greatly helpful (so my surgeons tell me).  Has anyone else bumped into such an event and what has your discourse been wtih your surgeons?

I am very curious.

Kate Gabriel-Jones CPC


----------

